# Anyone tried Imago therapy?



## 3littleangelsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

I am considering a divorce and really am one foot and 4 toes out the door. I am 36 and have 3 amazing kids. Trust me... this isn't a choice I am taking lightly. My husband and I have been seperated for a month now. I am seeing a therapist and am on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds. I am in a marriage that has been verbally/emotionally/and sexually abusive. My husband feels he is changing and wants to do everything possible to fix our marriage. I see that it won't change. The fact also coupled with the abuses is that I never loved him. I married him for the wrong reasons. I tried SO hard over the past 15 years to change my heart, but haven't been able to. 
My therapist wants me and him to try Imago therapy to see if that will work at all. She is mainly trying to give me options to "do everything I could" to make it work for my own piece of mind. 
I don't know if it is worth my time or emotions. I have no experience with this therapy , but hear it is pretty deep. 
Help!


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I see your post was in August. Have you begun Imago Therapy yet? My husband and I have started and will be attending a workshop in December. I finished the book and have read it three times, each time underlining and highlighting more. We've started to communicate much more, which has helped, but progress is slow going. We are also separated. If you'd like to talk more, PM me.


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd really like to hear more about this, as well. My wife and I just started this therapy. I don't feel she is all that committed to it; and I fear if she doesn't...nothing wil work. But, I'd be interested in hearing if this is worth our time.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

We've been to 4 therapy sessions, mostly Dialoguing. Have you read the book? Getting the Love You Want by Harville Hendrix? There is a companion workbook which we haven't gotten to yet. My husband isn't ready to dive into the workbook. He hasn't yet finished the book. We are attending a workshop in a couple of weeks and I'd be glad to let you know how it went.


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

WilLiaLillia said:


> We've been to 4 therapy sessions, mostly Dialoguing. Have you read the book? Getting the Love You Want by Harville Hendrix? There is a companion workbook which we haven't gotten to yet. My husband isn't ready to dive into the workbook. He hasn't yet finished the book. We are attending a workshop in a couple of weeks and I'd be glad to let you know how it went.


I just bought it, in Kindle version. I'll start reading right away. I realize it is probably better to read together...but I don't really see that happening right now...so I'll start it myself, for now.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

My husband and I attended an Imago Workshop this past weekend, and let me just say, it was WELL WORTH the cost!! We learned SO MUCH and were both happy that we went. Honestly, it was probably the best weekend we have had in YEARS. Even he was so excited with the information we learned, what we learned about ourselves and each other. He told me he was really happy that I "made him come to the workshop". Really, it was a mutual decision, but it was my idea. 

We are currently separated (we've been living apart for the past month and a half), but started MC with an Imago therapist shortly after he moved out. It was slow going, but we did start to communicate better. At first, I was devastated that he moved out, but now, I feel like it was a good thing because we both had time to reflect, clear our heads, and have time to just be without any negativity, tension, etc. Our communication has been better than ever (better than any point in our 15 year relationship) and has improved each and every day. This workshop has not "cured" us, but we have a starting point. I can't say that we'll be together, but it is a new beginning. 

Anyway, the moral of the story is that the workshop is so eye opening. I can't believe how good we felt over the two days. We have already started implementing a lot of what we learned!

Highly recommend!!


----------

